# Controltechniques Servo via Ethercat an Beckhoff? Hilfe!



## blimaa (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Miteinander

Normalerweise kann ich meine Probleme mit bereits angeschnittenen Problemen aus dem Forum lösen, doch dieses mal leider nicht. 
Mein Problem: Ich habe einen Servoregler Digitax ST von Controltechniques mit Ethercatoptionsmodul und ein Beckhoff CX1010 mit Twincat + PTP. Irgend wie klappt aber überhaupt nichts, die SPS gibt immer den Fehler "Antriebshardware nicht bereit" heraus! Der Servo sollte nur von Position zu Position, welche ich in der SPS vorgebe, fahren.
Weiss jemand was man alles beim Drive genau einstellen muss und ob sich das gross unterscheidet bei der Einstellung in TwinCat von Beckhoffantrieben?
Bitte so schnell wie möglich, der Motor sollte eigentlich schon vor Weihnachten laufen (aber über Lieferzeiten muss ich ja euch nichts sagen!)


----------



## Verpolt (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

hast Du  CT-soft zum Parametrieren? oder CT-Setup.....

hier die Software for free.....

http://www.controltechniques.de/produkte/software/downloads.aspx

CT-Soft starten. 
Digitax-ST auswählen
Ethercat-Modul für den richtigen Slot einstellen.
Antriebswizzard durchführen. (Eigentlich alles angegeben, was man so benötigt)

Ethercat:

Manuell ins Menü "Optionsmodule" Steckplatz 1 -- Ethercat-Einstellungen

PS: Beispiele und Anwendungshilfen auf der oben genannten Homepage


----------



## blimaa (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Ich hab CT Soft
Mit der Einstellungshilfe habe ich den Motor definiert und ein Autotuning gemacht, dieser hat dan auch seine Umdrehung gemacht.
Weiter im Ethercatabschnitt (Steckplatz2) kann ich ja nicht wirklich was einstellen!?
Mit dem Ethercatmodul- Manual kann ich nicht wirklich viel anfangen.


----------



## Verpolt (29 Dezember 2010)

So,

Schau dir die Beschreibung des Moduls an.

auf Seite 14 ist eine Quick-Start-guide Beschreibung.

Auf Seite 18 noch ne Übersicht der Vorgehensweise


----------



## blimaa (29 Dezember 2010)

Hmm ich glaube ich stehe auf dem Schlauch

So wie ich das verstehe muss ich diese POD`s im Master, sprich im Twincat einstellen und nicht im Servodrive. Einzig wenn ich noch die Zusatzinformationen Pr.20.21, Pr18.22 und 20.22 wissen will muss ich diese entsprechend eintragen.
Aber mal grundsätzlich: Wenn ich Position und Geschwindigkeit zum Drive herunter sende, geschieht ja die Positions-Regelung nicht wirklich auf der Beckhoff sondern eher auf dem Controltechniques Drive, sozusagen wie wenn ich eine Profibusoptionskarte hätte. Oder sehe ich das jetzt komplett falsch?


----------



## Chräshe (29 Dezember 2010)

Hallo blimaa, 

 ich kenne die Geräte von Controltechniques zwar nur vom sehen, aber deine Problematik kommt mir bekannt vor. Siehe hier...


blimaa schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe muss ich diese POD`s im Master, sprich im  Twincat einstellen und nicht im Servodrive. Einzig wenn ich noch die  Zusatzinformationen Pr.20.21, Pr18.22 und 20.22 wissen will muss ich  diese entsprechend eintragen.


Höchstwahrscheinlich musst du den EtherCAT-Slave (Servo) konfigurieren und diesen dann mit den Systemmanager einlesen... 





blimaa schrieb:


> Aber mal grundsätzlich: Wenn ich Position und Geschwindigkeit zum Drive  herunter sende, geschieht ja die Positions-Regelung nicht wirklich auf  der Beckhoff sondern eher auf dem Controltechniques Drive, sozusagen wie  wenn ich eine Profibusoptionskarte hätte. Oder sehe ich das jetzt  komplett falsch?


 Vermutlich kannst du deinen EtherCAT-Slave wie bei SEW konventionell über Steuer und Statuswort betreiben, oder alternativ als Beckhoff- Achse mit „TwinCAT NC PTP“.

 Was in deinem Fall günstiger ist, musst du selbst abwägen...

 Bist du auch auf einen alternativen Antriebs-Hersteller ausgewichen, weil bei Beckhoff die Lieferzeiten etwas ungünstig waren? 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## blimaa (29 Dezember 2010)

hmm hmm morgen in diesem Fall nochmals etwas probieren. Also ich möchte den Drive eigentlich schon als PTP- Achse im Twincat haben, allerdings blicke ich hier überhaupt nicht durch! Ich habe vor längerem auch so ein Gerät mit Profibusanbindung in Betrieb genommen und dort musste ich noch ein Regelungsprogramm für Positionierung in den Drive herunterladen. Und mit Ethercat soll das nicht mehr nötig sein, da die Regelung komplett im CX1010 geschieht--> also der Drive agiert nur noch als Verstärker.
--> Cräshe: auf Controltechnique kam ich als ich 3 Drive mit Profibusanbindung brauchte. Die Drive sind noch gut, wenn der Kunde nur Siemens als Steuerung erlaubt, dann muss man immerhin nicht die ganzen Motoren, Regler etc. austauschen, sondern nur die Steuerung.


----------



## blimaa (5 Januar 2011)

Jaaa es dreht!! Man muss nur den Motor am Drive bekannt geben und die aktuellste Firmware auf dem Modul haben und dann dreht sich das Ding!!


----------

